# Geotagging



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Anyone done any geotagging for their photo's, apart from Don who I know has done some research and grabbed something for his Google Earth account ?? 

Until I can get a suitable GPS device I am thinking about getting something like a USB gps dongle that will track my wanderings when out with "groups"of walkers. They don't always have hiker GPS units with them and apart from the fact that I think they (the group) "stretch" the distance walked I also have my doubts as to where we have been walking when checking against Google Mas or Google Earth.

I have been scouring the Internet looking for an affordable and reliable unit to purchase however although many reviews seem to point at some good devices there are also some reviews of the same objects that show they have some shortcomings.

Can anyone give some details about any equipment they have purchased, along with pro's and cons for same.

Gistek were looking good until it was mentioned that battery compartments are flimsy and the contacts are possibly problematical. The contacts may not be a problem for me but the battery compartment problem could well be. The "lid" seems to break easily due to the method required to "make" it fit!

Of course if anyone knows of a good "Cheap" GPS for hikers that could be used for phototagging, I am also interested. I doubt if I will be buying immediately (more like towards the end of the year depending upon finances) but I would like some input that comes from a known source as opposed to reviews on sites that might be biased by the seller.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It sound like you need a device called a 'GPS Tracker' that logs your location every so often (about once every 2-3 seconds in a car or every 5-10 seconds if walking)

I have 3 GPS receivers but only 2 have built in memory to track independently. The other relies on tracking software on a pocket computer - All are bluetooth...

The three units I have are:

Holux GPSlim236 GPS Receiver -Small, has rechargeable 12 hour battery - ideal for running SatNav on a PDA (I use TomTom on my Dell Axim X51v) perfect for in-car navigation but not convenient as a walkabout tracker because of needing a PDA to do the logging via the bluetooth. If you have a PDA then google 'GPS2Dash' this is a very neat chunk of s/w that runs on a pocket computer.

Holux M-241 wireless GPS Logger - about the size of a 'D' size torch battery. Has a built in memory for tracking - customisable tracking menu etc. Has a dot matrix display and shows coordinates in real time. Has a lanyard loop so can be worn round the neck...works very well. The main downside is that it takes a single 'AA' size battery and has no charger. Limited to a pocket of AAs if travelling across the world! a battery lasts about 6 hours.

Qstarz BT-Q1000X tracker This is the one I use for Geostamping my photos. It has a large memory and in theory I could track a global journey from the UK to New Zealand... I have tracked a journey from Italy to home :grin:

This unit comes with its own software that will display your journey, geostamp your photos and create an interactive slide show too...I only use it for geostamping my pictures. yiou cant use this as a real time to display your location - It is a logger that you need to download the data into the computer back at home.

I suggest that the Holux range needs a good looking at. I can recommend them likewise the Qstarz unit...

If you only want to geostamp images, there is a way that can be done without a GPS unit! It relies on the fact that you can remember where you took the photo...:
Have a look at GeoSetter
This is free software that allows you to point to a place on the Google Earth map and say 'I took it there'... the software will open the image, add the GPS stuff into the EXIF area of the file and close it. I use it occasionally when I have pics from my pre tracker days or when I forget to switch the darn thing on!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Don

your last suggestion is the one that I have been using. I know what route I have been taking, open google maps or Google earth and can pinpoint my location most of the time. The downfall is when you have been moving at an unknown speed throgh unknown terrain in the mountains using narrow unmarked tracks as opposed to well defined open pathways. 

I find that the places shown in photos on Google Earth which are of the same landmark are placed in differing locations. On top of that my recollections of the journey place my photo of that place in a totally different place. Hence my need for help not only in tracking my "route" but also in pinpointing the real location of my photo. It gets even worse when walking through trees in mountainous regions, especially when zigzagging up mountain paths. Another reason why a "tracker" would be so helpful.

Thanks for the input about the types of devices you are using. I am assuming that the info stored in these devices is in non-volatile memory so that even if you run out of battery power the information is safe. I also assume that if the battery requires replacement the unit picks up from where the new battery is plugged in.

So far I have been looking at several manufacturers, most of whom seem to have good product with some possibly serious shortcomings. 

I'll check out our devices and also wait for any further input from our Photo fraternity. I am sure that you won't be the only one with any experiences of geotagging / phototagging. 

:wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, the memory is non volotile
Both the Qstarz and the Holux GPSlim236 have rechargable phone batteries and have a mini usb socket for charging from a computer or from usb charger.

I have spare batteries from the net at only a fiver & the bonus is that they are the same as my phone too:wink:


----------

